# CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Juli 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter


----------



## Insider (2. Juli 2011)

*CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Bitte testet demnächst mal die Lautstärke bei Belastung und im Idle, liebe Redakteure.


----------



## johny23at (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Find ich eine erfrischende neue und gute Idee hier mit dem kleinen Lüfter unten in der Mitte!  Mal schauen was das hilft... und hoffentlich ist die Ausführung leise. Das ist für immer sehr wichtig! Sind die Preise schon bekannt,- oder habe ich da was überlesen?


----------



## Yoshi1982 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Arctic Cooling ist für mich seit vielen Jahren der ultimative Hersteller, wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht. Kein anderer versteht es so, ordentliche Produkte, leise Kühler usw. zu bauen und das zu einem Preis, der einfach nur geil ist. Klasse!


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*



Yoshi1982 schrieb:


> Arctic Cooling ist für mich seit vielen Jahren der ultimative Hersteller, wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht. Kein anderer versteht es so, ordentliche Produkte, leise Kühler usw. zu bauen und das zu einem Preis, der einfach nur geil ist. Klasse!


 
stimmt wohl, mit der einschränkung, das sie teils nahe am limit arbeiten, übertakten sollte man mit AC-kühlern lassen, aber es reicht zumindest auch für wärmere monate, vernünftige gehäuse belüftung vorausgesetzt.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Finde ich garnicht, für mich sind Xigmatek und Scythe die Ultimative Hersteller. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## Ovaron (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Derzeit sind die Freezer 13 Kühler imho das beste im jeweiligen Preisbereich, aber vorher war Arctic Cooling lange Zeit nicht wirklich Konkurrenzfähig, zumindest war das mein Eindruck! Meist hat man für sein Geld bereits bessere Produkte als die AC Kühler bekommen!


----------



## Yoshi1982 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Finde ich garnicht, für mich sind Xigmatek und Scythe die Ultimative Hersteller. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden


 
Ja weil xigmatec und scythe ja auch so gut mit einem günstigen Hersteller zu vergleichen sind. 
Das sind beides sehr teure Top Hersteller, also in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse und somit völlig falsch hier aber Hauptsache jetzt wissen wir alle, was du gut findest. Das war ja so wichtig für uns...


----------



## Cosmas (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*



adiovans111 schrieb:


> Finde ich garnicht, für mich sind Xigmatek und Scythe die Ultimative Hersteller. Aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden



jop, da hat jemand das thema leicht verfehlt, das die teile für ihren preis, auch entsprechende leistung liefern, sollte man in dem bereich erwarten dürfen, aber AC's die nur nen bruchteil derer kosten sollte man nicht auf die selbe stufe stellen wollen.
die geringere leistung wird hier auch durch einen teils drastisch geringeren preis reflektiert, was man jedoch für den geboten bekommt ist, wenn man kein hadcore highend overclocker ist, völlig ausreichend und damit P/L gewinner.

was mich vielmehr interessiert, ist die frage ob der kleine lüfter, einen zu erwartenden nervsound abgibt und ob man den abschalten kann, ich schätze mal, das er leistungstechnisch auf dem nivaeu seines "altlager" pendants liegt.


----------



## Major Blackbird (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Weiß man schon ,wei teuer das Teil sein soll?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Hm, neue Lüfter für die Reihe waren aber auch mehr als überfällig. Die Lautstärke nahm nach gewisser Zeit doch schon recht deutlich zu. War halt eher ein Low Budget Kühler


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

Yoshi1982 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja weil xigmatec und scythe ja auch so gut mit einem günstigen Hersteller zu vergleichen sind.
> Das sind beides sehr teure Top Hersteller, also in einer ganz anderen Preisklasse und somit völlig falsch hier aber Hauptsache jetzt wissen wir alle, was du gut findest. Das war ja so wichtig für uns...



 Der Xigmatek Gaia oder Dark Knight kosten genau gleich viel, sind mMn aber besser. Also erst mal mit meiner Aussage beschäftigen bevor man postet. 

Und Scythe ist mit dem Mugen z.B. deutlich besser was P/L angeht.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

@adiovans111: Du bist unser Held. Der Freezer 13 kostet ab 14 Euro und damit ist er 50% günstiger, als deine Modelle. Nur der 13 Pro kostet ab 22 Euro, damit sind die Kühler in einer Liga, aber wer sagt denn auch, dass der 13 Pro schlechter ist, als der Xigmatec?
Der Scythe Mugen kostet das 3-fache vom Freezer 13 und du sprichst hier vom besseren P/L Verhältnis, ich halts nicht aus. Kühlt der auch 3 mal so gut?
Jeder nimmt den Kühler, den er braucht oder bezahlen will.
Ich nutze ja auch einen EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner und der ist supergut, hat aber auch etwas Geld gekostet.
Trotzdem bleiben die Arctic Cooling Modelle echt gut und ich würde die auch jederzeit nehmen, je nach Anspruch und Hardware. Es gibt ja genügend Modelle.
Meine Gehäuselüfter sind seit 5-6 Jahren schon immer von Arctic Cooling und mein Gehäuse hab ich noch nie gehört, so leise sind die.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Mit dem Mugen hab ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt, sorry.

ABER es ist trotzdem nicht richtig, dass die Arctic-Modelle soooo viel günstiger sind. Und rechnen muss man können, seit wann sind 17€ (so viel kostet der normale Freezer 13 mit 92mm-Lüfter) 50% günstiger als 22€ (Xigmatek Gaia mit 120mm-Lüfter). Und der Mugen 2 kostet dementsprechend also 51€ ? Das halt ICH nicht aus. Also wie wärs mal wenn du dich über die Preise informierst, bevor man so einen Unsinn postet.

PS: Es gibt auch immer noch den Xigmatek Loki, der locker mit dem Freezer 13 konkurrieren kann, und grade einmal 14€ kostet.


Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Pro (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U08) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland

http://gh.de/a574426.html


----------



## Yoshi1982 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Ich glaube du hast sowieso ein ganz anderes Problem als einen CPU Kühler zu finden. 
Warum du deine Meinung hier verbreitest zu einem Produkt, welches du ja anscheinend abgrundtief hasst, verstehe ich aber nicht. Du gibst dir die größte Mühe andere Hersteller zu finden die auch mal tatsächlich ein günstiges Produkt anbieten. Glückwunsch und trotzdem interessiert es niemanden. 
Beteilige dich an den Beiträgen, wo du was zu sagen hast und schreib nicht einfach irgendwelche negativen Statements in einen x-beliebigen Beitrag, nur weil du so beschränkt bist und nur 1 oder 2 Hersteller kennst.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Das habe ich doch garnicht gesagt 

Ich habe auch nie gesagt dass Arctic Cooling schlecht ist. Ich habe nur ganz am Anfang gesagt, dass mir Scythe und Xigmatek besser gefallen. Mehr nicht. Da ist doch nichts gegen einzuwenden, oder ?

Erst danach kamst du mit deinen Beiträgen, die einfach nur sinnlos waren.


----------



## Yoshi1982 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*

Naja dann reden wir aneinander vorbei. Aber mal im Ernst, was hilft uns hier dein Beitrag, dass du einen anderen Hersteller besser findest? Denk mal drüber nach.
Ich hatte vorher nur gesagt, dass ich AC gern mag und oft verwende, mehr nicht.


----------



## mickythebeagle (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: CPU-Kühler Arctic Cooling: Freezer 13 und Freezer 13 Pro mit Continuous Operation-Lüfter*



Cosmas schrieb:


> jop, da hat jemand das thema leicht verfehlt, das die teile für ihren preis, auch entsprechende leistung liefern, sollte man in dem bereich erwarten dürfen, aber AC's die nur nen bruchteil derer kosten sollte man nicht auf die selbe stufe stellen wollen.
> die geringere leistung wird hier auch durch einen teils drastisch geringeren preis reflektiert, was man jedoch für den geboten bekommt ist, wenn man kein hadcore highend overclocker ist, völlig ausreichend und damit P/L gewinner.
> 
> was mich vielmehr interessiert, ist die frage ob der kleine lüfter, einen zu erwartenden nervsound abgibt und ob man den abschalten kann, ich schätze mal, das er leistungstechnisch auf dem nivaeu seines "altlager" pendants liegt.


 
Also ich hab den 13 Pro auf nem i5-2400 Laufen.
Den kleinen Quirl hörste nicht raus, und er bringt ne ganze menge was die Temps der Spannungswandler angeht.
und für den Preis kannste ned Mekkern.
Habe beim smp folden ne Max temp von nicht mal 40° auf allen Kernen


----------

